
Bill Joy: “The Smartest People in the World Don’t All Work for Us.” - sohkamyung
https://quoteinvestigator.com/2018/01/28/smartest/
======
sohkamyung
Bill Joy's complete quote: _The Smartest People in the World Don’t All Work
for Us. Most of Them Work for Someone Else_

